# Hauing a Discbine



## jeff1981 (Mar 26, 2011)

How are you guys hauling your mowers? Looking at ways to load a 1411 New Holland Discbine on a trailer. Have a semi truck, and a gooseneck. Just not sure how it's possible to load and move this particular machine, it's such an odd shape.

Any pics would be great as well.
Thanks


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

When they delivered my thirteen footer they loaded it from the side so it was sideways on the trailer then removed the tongue.


----------



## Edster (Feb 23, 2010)

That's how I loaded my IH 990. I don't see any other way to do it.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Depends on laws i would say. With farm plats, we can put a 16 ft sp swather on a trailer, flag it and go in oregon....


----------



## jeff1981 (Mar 26, 2011)

hay hauler said:


> Depends on laws i would say. With farm plats, we can put a 16 ft sp swather on a trailer, flag it and go in oregon....


We can do that also- I was just wondering about the sort of trailer to use for it. We can pull either a gooseneck or a semi trailer


----------



## hay king (Feb 6, 2011)

When my 2pt mower was delivered they had a hitch that hooked into the pickup and just pulled it down the rd only 13 ft wide though.


----------



## NCSteveH (Jun 30, 2009)

jeff1981 said:


> We can do that also- I was just wondering about the sort of trailer to use for it. We can pull either a gooseneck or a semi trailer


if you can fit it on the gooseneck it will be easier to deal with since goosenecks usually sit lower to the ground. use your loader to set it on the trailer then remove the hitch.


----------



## yardbird (Apr 5, 2011)

I used a deck-over three axle trailer to move the mower I just bought. I chained and fastened two eight foot steel ramps to the trailer, used the tractor to back the mower onto the trailer, and then removed the tongue. It was a little tricky, but we managed. I would not want to move it like that very often.


----------



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

I pull our 10 ft (NH 1412) behind my pick-up. If I am going a long way I switch out the implement tires with some trailer tires and off I go-usually even wipe the dust off the SMV triangle!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 10, 2009)

I hauled a CASEIH 1490 (about 12 feet wide) on my gooseneck. It has a flat deck over the axles. The ramps on the goose neck are very short due to the dove-tail, but I had some longer ramps (maybe 6ft) on an 18ft car hauler trailer. I took them off of the trailer and chained them to the side of my gooseneck. Then I hitched the haybine to my tractor front end loader forks and pushed the mower backwards up the ramp. Then I took the cylinder loose from the tongue. I took the cap off of the tongue pivot and slid the tongue up the pivot enough that it cleared the stop, so that it could swing all the way to the side. I had to block up the front of the mower and chain it down. I also took off the bar that runs across in front of the reel. The discharge cone on the rear of the mower was hanging way over the right hand side of the trailer. If I was hauling on the interstate I would probably have had to remove the cone.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vermeer 1030 disc pro has a hitch thats held on by 2 pins to pull behind pickup.50 mph no problem!13.4 wide.


----------

